
Ask HN: What are your favorite documentaries (and why)? - arikr
Even better if they&#x27;re available on Amazon Prime or Netflix, too.
======
ggm
[http://www.testcardcircle.org.uk/ttcfatoz.html](http://www.testcardcircle.org.uk/ttcfatoz.html)

These were 16 and 32mm film documentaries, commissioned by public and private
enterprises in the 1960s and earlier. They were used by the BBC as 'trade'
test transmission broadcasts during the commissioning of new broadcast
services.

I watched almost all of them as a child. The story of plastic, and paint, and
oil exploration are probably my favourites but the one about constructing
Liverpool cathedral is pretty good and most people who watched these love 'to
build a car' and 'Giuseppina'

You have to forgive the quality and age. They are artifacts of their time.

------
Mihalis
I found the e2 Design series fantastic! I suppose the rest hold up to the same
standard, but I haven't watched them.

[http://www.pbs.org/e2/](http://www.pbs.org/e2/)

The series is about social and environmental problems and how people have
tried to tackle them. Both cinematography and and storytelling are excellent.

Pleasing and mind expanding.

